# 8 week Ramzy method - Will it be a third boy?



## PhotoPassion

I think it looks like a girl with the Ramzy method (assuming the orientation is correct), but I fully expect it to be our third boy:haha:

The yolk sac was a little above the embryo, and I could see the placenta growing right below the embryo.

What do you think? Have you had any luck with this method?
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1512604515695.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 38


----------



## Bevziibubble

It looks girl as it is the opposite of my boy scan. 
Was it an abdominal scan?


----------



## PhotoPassion

Transvaginal. I think it's the opposite off my boy too but his gestational sac had a weird shape. I still feel like it will inevitably be a boy, but I want to enjoy dreaming of a girl while I can!


----------



## BoyMom1416

No guesses, but crossing my fingers for a girl!! We have 2 boys, and having our 3rd, and by the 12 week US, it's really looking like another boy for us.


----------



## PhotoPassion

I've already tried to accept that it will likely be a boy. I'll be happy for a healthy baby no matter what, but I will always probably be a little sad if I don't get to experience having a daughter. This is definitely our last. Are you guys planning for any more?


----------



## jenniferannex

Ive just read up on this theory and Im going to guess girl.

I know what you mean, I have 2 girls and it would be lovely to have a little boy. But I really think this one will be another girl. Like you Ill be happy as long as its healthy but it would be nice to experience having the opposite sex too!


----------



## glong88

Trans would likely mean a boy as it isn't a flipped picture and therefore on your right and a boy but I have heard it be wrong and like you have 2 boys and my third is on my right too so hopefully it's wrong


----------



## PhotoPassion

Just wanted to update and say that it's a GIRL!


----------



## jenniferannex

Yayyyy congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## glong88

How lovely


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## PhotoPassion

Thanks! Very surprised but excited!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Congrats on team pink after three boys :) How exciting! :happydance:


----------

